# Is there a Kenjutsu dojo in Chico CA?



## Irk (Sep 21, 2007)

Is there a Kenjutsu dojo in or near Chico CA?
Ive been looking all over the internet and all I get is historical stuff or dojos miles away.


----------



## Walter Wong (Nov 13, 2007)

If you really want the formal instruction, you will find a way to get it.  Some travel great distances to train a JSA.  Few people are lucky to be living in the area where there is legitimate JSA training.  Good luck.


----------

